

The only web-programming using python tutorial I have found.  - pshirishreddy
http://webpython.codepoint.net/cgi_cookie

======
Luyt
Or have a look at <http://www.cherrypy.org/wiki/CherryPyTutorial>

_CherryPy is a pythonic, object-oriented HTTP framework. It provides the
foundation over which complex web-based applications can be written, with
little or no knowledge of the underlying protocols. CherryPy allows developers
to build web applications in much the same way they would build any other
object-oriented Python program. This usually results in smaller source code
developed in less time.

CherryPy does its best to stay out of the way between the programmer and the
problem. CherryPy applications are usually very simple. It works out of the
box; default behavior is sensible enough to allow use without extensive setup
or customization. The embedded web server allows one to deploy web
applications anywhere Python is installed. In short, CherryPy is as pythonic
as it gets.

..._

------
frankwiles
Yeah you REALLY didn't look very hard then.

------
macco
Tutorial with web2py <http://www.web2py.com/book/default/chapter/03>

------
wccrawford
"python web tutorial" or "python cgi" comes back with a lot of them.

~~~
georges023
or even Django, which after-all is just a framework to python's language..

------
raz0r
<http://pythonpaste.org/webob/do-it-yourself.html>

_Sometimes Python is accused of having too many web frameworks. And it’s true,
there are a lot. That said, I think writing a framework is a useful exercise.
It doesn’t let you skip over too much without understanding it. It removes the
magic. So even if you go on to use another existing framework (which I’d
probably advise you do), you’ll be able to understand it better if you’ve
written something like it on your own.

This tutorial shows you how to create a web framework of your own, using WSGI
and WebOb. No other libraries will be used._

